# Machine shop work?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I need someone who can take the rack ears for my Behringer DEQ2496 and cut off the sides and smooth it down flat. Anyone know of a machine shop who can do it and make it look nice?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

My brother-in-law does ornate metalwork so I am assuming they might be able to do something like that, but they are located in New York...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I was expecting to have to mail them to someone. Can you contact him and see if they can do something like this?

Taking this ear off and making it look good? Of course the brackets are removable and are small.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Why don't you run it without the rack ears? You could even install flat plates in their place.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

A dremel with a steel cutting wheel, and the stone grinder should work fine. imho


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would like to put it on my open shelf, but there is a big hole on the side without the brackets. It would just look nicer if they were machined down. And if we can find someone to do it, maybe some other members might like theirs done also.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> I was expecting to have to mail them to someone. Can you contact him and see if they can do something like this?
> 
> Taking this ear off and making it look good? Of course the brackets are removable and are small.


I will check with him as soon as I can...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Joe... I found someone. He is a home theater enthusiast to and joined the forum today. *swatkins* is his handle. I found him in a machinist forum. 

If anyone has any extra ears they don't want, please let me know.

It would be nice to get some plain covers made up that would fit and anyone wanting them could keep their rack mount ears as is.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> Hey Joe... I found someone. He is a home theater enthusiast to and joined the forum today. swatkins is his handle. I found him in a machinist forum.
> 
> If anyone has any extra ears they don't want, please let me know.
> 
> It would be nice to get some plain covers made up that would fit and anyone wanting them could keep their rack mount ears as is.


There's a machinist forum!!!????
Wow, I never would have imagined such a thing. I've been doing machine work for over 15 years, and the last thing I would want to do once I get home from work is talk about my job. Lol


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> Hey Joe... I found someone. He is a home theater enthusiast to and joined the forum today. *swatkins* is his handle. I found him in a machinist forum.
> 
> If anyone has any extra ears they don't want, please let me know.
> 
> It would be nice to get some plain covers made up that would fit and anyone wanting them could keep their rack mount ears as is.


Hey Joe, where you going with..... Oh, I digress... 

Great to hear - where is he located?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

pddufrene said:


> There's a machinist forum!!!????
> Wow, I never would have imagined such a thing. I've been doing machine work for over 15 years, and the last thing I would want to do once I get home from work is talk about my job. Lol


Apparently there are a LOT of machinist who like to talk about their work. It is a huge forum... over 2 million posts. They moderate every new member and you have to be approved. Prior to them activating your account, you must post in the welcome thread... then they send you an email advising you that your account is activated and you can begin using the forum as a regular member. That's a pretty good way to weed out spammers.

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/




ALMFamily said:


> Hey Joe, where you going with..... Oh, I digress...
> 
> Great to hear - where is he located?


No gun in my hand right now... not gonna shoot my wife... and I hope she ain't been foolin' around cause I'll shoot him!!!

He is in Houston, TX.... well just outside of Houston in Navasota.

He is about to start on his new home theater, a pretty nice sized room that is detached from the house, other than by roof... similar to mine, although there are walls around his walkway ... it is open. Maybe he will post some picks.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> Apparently there are a LOT of machinist who like to talk about their work. It is a huge forum... over 2 million posts. They moderate every new member and you have to be approved. Prior to them activating your account, you must post in the welcome thread... then they send you an email advising you that your account is activated and you can begin using the forum as a regular member. That's a pretty good way to weed out spammers.
> 
> http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to check that out, u got me curious. Lol


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Andre said:


> A dremel with a steel cutting wheel, and the stone grinder should work fine. imho


I have had one or two dremels and they always seemed pretty useless. the cutting wheels would always just break! I guess they are good if you are building doll houses or models....


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

So Sonnie, how did this guy's refurb work out? Pics???

I was thinking like Luther, build something from scratch rather than mod. The design could have been anything....laser etching a logo, anything. A good machinist is an artist at heart.


----------

